# The Best Irish Ripoff Yet? The Ripoff Card....



## Humpback (24 Oct 2005)

And you have to pay for it  

[broken link removed]

"Next time you buy a product or service and feel you were ripped off, simply hand the Rip Off Card to whoever you are dealing with and ask them to pass it along to the owner or manager.
It is the fuss free way of registering your complaint about rip off prices. The card is the same size as a Credit or Business Card.​The back of the card reads....

To : The Manager/Owner

_I am giving you this card as I feel the price I paid for the goods/services with your business left me feeling ripped off. Consumers in Ireland are paying some of the highest prices in Europe and this cannot continue. This card is a simple way for me as a consumer to register my concerns without causing a scene. If I have written my contact number on this card feel free to contact me and I will give you exact detail on the nature of the rip off. "_​


----------



## daltonr (24 Oct 2005)

ha!  Someone stole my idea.   I suggested this about 2 years ago on AskAboutMoney.
At the time I think the feedback was that it wasn't a good idea.

Fair play to whoever is trying it. I won't be buying myself, but if someone makes a bit of money from it then fair play to them.

-Rd


----------



## car (24 Oct 2005)

What a ripoff, you can get the cards in easons and print out the text on them for a lot less then that.  Im going to get my own cards and send them one.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Oct 2005)

> Next time you buy a product  			or service and feel you were ripped off, simply hand the Rip Off  			Card to whoever you are dealing with and ask them to pass it along  			to the owner or manager.



... or, simply don't buy the product or service at the allegedly "rip-off" prices. Save yourself the allegedly exorbitant price of the good or service and also the cost of the silly rip-off cards. Duh!


----------



## CGorman (24 Oct 2005)

Genius! Wish i'd thought of it....


----------



## soy (25 Oct 2005)

A much more effective product would be a card that says 

'The reason I did not purchase your product/service is because I think the price you  are charging is a rip-off.........'

If enough people did this you would not be too long waiting for prices to come down. Otherwise the vendors will simply continue to charge what the market will bear.


----------



## ubiquitous (25 Oct 2005)

So we all march into the local Lexus dealership with these cards and hey presto the prices will come down and we will all be able to afford one tomorrow? Dunno if its that simple


----------



## vontrapp (25 Oct 2005)

> ... or, simply don't buy the product or service at the allegedly "rip-off" prices.


Agreed. This is the only message you want to give the provider of product or service. How about a section on the card saying "Instead of spending my money here I went to ________". A few dozen of those sitting on a manager's desk would get the message across!


----------



## soy (25 Oct 2005)

ubiquitous said:
			
		

> So we all march into the local Lexus dealership with these cards and hey presto the prices will come down and we will all be able to afford one tomorrow? Dunno if its that simple



That is taking it to extremes, but if no-one was buying the cars, then it is liekly that Lexus would come up with some sort of incentive to stimulate sales, for example they may improve the spec of the car without rising the cost thus making the car better value.

I am just making the point that if people continue paying a price they percieve to be 'over-the-odds' - then they are a bit naive if they think vendors will voluntarily start to offer them better value.


----------



## allee (26 Oct 2005)

For anyone that is interested, I am now selling the cards with add on stickers that allow for people to get the message across that they refused to pay the price and have taken their custom elsewhere. As stated on the site, the wording on the add on sticker may become the default in future if that's what people want but at least the option is there for any occasion now so it's covering all bases.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Oct 2005)

Can you give yourself one of those new cards on my behalf please?


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Oct 2005)

Sorry, but I still can't see the value in buying/printing off a bunch of little bits of card — with or without add-on stickers "covering all bases", no disrespect  — to hand them over the counter to (alleged) rip-off merchants in the (deluded) hope that this will in some way contribute to "bringing down prices" or lead vendors to "offer better value".

Whoever advised daltonr two years ago was right.


----------



## allee (27 Oct 2005)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I still can't see the value in buying/printing off a bunch of little bits of card — with or without add-on stickers "covering all bases", no disrespect  — to hand them over the counter to (alleged) rip-off merchants in the (deluded) hope that this will in some way contribute to "bringing down prices" or lead vendors to "offer better value".
> 
> Whoever advised daltonr two years ago was right.



If it's never been tried no one will know but what the hey..


----------



## extopia (27 Oct 2005)

Well you can't blame budding entrepreneurs for trying to cash in on Eddie Hobbs mania.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Oct 2005)

Given that the _EH _disciples are the type that buy nappies and post them to the relevant _Minister _in order to protest at how much they're being ripped off then presumably they're likely to fall for other similar campaigns which similarly, and ironically, leave them even further out of pocket.  Fair play _allee_, fools and their money etc. Good luck with the venture. Hope you do as well as all those people who cashed in on post _9/11 _mania by slapping stars on stripes on anything you can think of and flogging them to a gullible public.


----------



## daltonr (1 Nov 2005)

> Given that the _EH _disciples are the type that buy nappies and post them to the relevant _Minister _in order to protest at how much they're being ripped off then presumably they're likely to fall for other similar campaigns which similarly, and ironically, leave them even further out of pocket.



A bit of a generalization No???.   Not all EH disciples engage in this sort of thing.   I know you don't like what the guy had to say but I'm not sure you have any right to call people who agree with him fools.

Anyone who had nappies in the house might have made the judgement call that if enough went to the minister it might affect his decision.   Think of it as an investment.   How much does one nappy cost?   If the plan worked it would have paid a handsome dividend.    You do agree with investing don't you?

As for these cards,  the underlying principle is OK.   We Irish are not alone in our inability to complain face to face when presented with bad service.    I'd advise people to take along a notebook and pen and leave a specific note if they have a problem and don't feel inclined to get into a shouting match with a restaurant owner.

A notebook and pen is cheaper than these cards, and the message can be specifically related to the problem you encountered.

-Rd


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2005)

daltonr said:
			
		

> A bit of a generalization No???. Not all EH disciples engage in this sort of thing. I know you don't like what the guy had to say but I'm not sure you have any right to call people who agree with him fools.


You're correct. I should have qualified that by saying "in my opinion" and "many" just to cover all the bases.



> As for these cards,  the underlying principle is OK.


I disagree. The website says:


> Next time you buy a product             or service and feel you were ripped off, simply hand the Rip Off             Card to whoever you are dealing with and ask them to pass it along             to the owner or manager.



whereas I believe that only a fool would pay the allegedly rip-off prices and only complain after the fact.




> I'd advise people to take along a notebook and pen and leave a specific note if they have a problem and don't feel inclined to get into a shouting match with a restaurant owner.


That's a good idea.


----------



## daltonr (1 Nov 2005)

> whereas I believe that only a fool would pay the allegedly rip-off prices and only complain after the fact.



Nonsense.   In most service industries you don't know whether you've been ripped off until AFTER you've experienced the service.   If you have expectations of a nice meal in a relaxed atmosphere then the prices on the menu might look ok.    If the reality when it arrives is poor food and you are being hurried along because they want to get the next person in then the PRICE is too high.

So it's perfectly normal to not know until after the fact that you've paid too much for the service/product supplied.   Now you have a choice,  argue the Rip-Off issue with your host infront of a crowded restaurant,  or bring the issue to his attention in a more discreet way.

I recently had dinner in Khan's Balti House in Donnybrook.   I went because one of their ad's in a local paper billed them as "The most reasonably priced  Balti House in Dublin".    Quite a claim.   I'm a fan of Indian food so I had to see what the "Most Reasonable" Balti House had to offer.

The food wasn't good.   I'd eaten there ages ago and it was fine, but in this particular night I had the most BLAND indian meal I have ever tasted.
I have a particular meal that is my benchmark for all indian restaurants, and this was the WORST attempt at this meal I've ever tasted.

The service was good,  everything was very relaxed,  but the PRICE was astronomical.   It was one of the most expensive Indian Meals I've ever had.    Now,  I don't mind the high price if the meal lives up to it.   

It's possible that this restaurant could have been BOTH the most expensive and most reasonable Balti House in Dublin.  For this to really be a reasonable price to pay I should have had one of the best meals I've ever had.  Instead I had the worst.    How could I have know it would be such a poor meal in advance?

Had I any grounds for complaint.   No.  The service was acceptable.
So I didn't like their recipe, they would argue that others love it.   
I'd have had as much right complaining leaving a cinema because I didn't like the movie.  I.e.  NONE.

I feel I paid too much for that night's meal.   I wouldn't go back.
Am I fool for over paying?

-Rd


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2005)

daltonr said:
			
		

> Nonsense. In most service industries you don't know whether you've been ripped off until AFTER you've experienced the service. If you have expectations of a nice meal in a relaxed atmosphere then the prices on the menu might look ok. If the reality when it arrives is poor food and you are being hurried along because they want to get the next person in then the PRICE is too high.


A customer who is dissatisfied with a meal is within their rights to refuse to pay as far as I know. Obviously in most cases the fact that the food may not be up to expectations or quality would most likely become clear early on so if/when this happens it's probably a good idea to alert the establishment to the problem ASAP rather than eating/paying up and only moaning about it after the fact.



> Had I any grounds for complaint.   No.  The service was acceptable.


But previously you said:


> The food wasn't good. I'd eaten there ages ago and it was fine, but in this particular night I had the most BLAND indian meal I have ever tasted. I have a particular meal that is my benchmark for all indian restaurants, and this was the WORST attempt at this meal I've ever tasted.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


which sounds like you did have valid grounds for complaint. If you chose not to voice these, ate up (or did you leave it?) and then pay up then you can't really blame the restaurant for ripping you off as far as I can see.



> So I didn't like their recipe, they would argue that others love it.


How do you know what they might have said when you presumably didn't complain? Even if they did - so what? If you realised during the meal (not at the end) that you were not happy with things then that was the time to make the complaint and see what response you got.



> I'd have had as much right complaining leaving a cinema because I didn't like the movie.  I.e.  NONE.


Actually, I suspect that if you found early on that a movie was not to your taste (e.g. too violent etc.) then you could leave early on and make a case for a refund although I'm not sure how often you might get one.



> Am I fool for over paying?


Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## daltonr (1 Nov 2005)

I've been through the complaining to the restaurant deal before.   On this particular night a poor meal was a far better option than going through the process of complaining and then finding somewhere else to eat.




> If you chose not to voice these, ate up (or did you leave it?) and then pay up then you can't really blame the restaurant for ripping you off as far as I can see.



I can blame them for incorrectly claiming to be the most reasonable Balti House in Dublin.



> Actually, I suspect that if you found early on that a movie was not to your taste (e.g. too violent etc.) then you could leave early on and make a case for a refund although I'm not sure how often you might get one.



I've walked out of many movies.   I have no problem with violence etc.   Boredom is my only criteria for leaving a movie.    I've never asked for a refund.   I'll always give a move 30 minutes or so to be fair to it.    After that I don't think I have any right to ask for a refund anyway.

The original point remains valid.   It is not possible to know from the price whether you are going to get service worthy of the price.   And for some people a confrontation with Management over perceived poor service isn't something they relish.   It can be made harder if they are entertaining guests.

A discrete way of complaining is required.    Some restaurants have Customer Service cards, but it seems to olny be the cheap and cheerful types.  

Whether it's pre-printed cards, or a notebook in your pocket,  the "Note To Management" style of complaining is perfectly acceptable.   If someone can make some money from people who'd rather carry a pack of cards than a notebook and pen then good for them.   They're just reacting to a demand in the market.

If the demand isn't there this Card idea won't take off.

-Rd


----------



## CCOVICH (1 Nov 2005)

Why pay someone for this?  Something similar is available here for free (well you pay for the paper and ink..........)


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2005)

daltonr said:
			
		

> I've been through the complaining to the restaurant deal before. On this particular night a poor meal was a far better option than going through the process of complaining and then finding somewhere else to eat.


So you paid the price (in monetary terms by what you paid over and in emotional terms by suffering through a poor meal) for the sake of convenience. No rip-off there as far as I can see.



> I can blame them for incorrectly claiming to be the most reasonable Balti House in Dublin.


It would be hard to put an objective definition on reasonable (maybe they were talking about their manner or something?) but if you had a problem with this then you should have told them. No need to cause a scene. It's quite easy to make a complaint without it getting ugly. Otherwise they will go on (perhaps genuinely - who knows?) claiming to be the "most reasonable" providers of this specific service and other punters may fall foul of the alleged problems. For what it's worth it's often recommended that when making a complaint one should try to compliment the subject on one issue before ontroducing the substantive point. In your case you could have complimented them on the service but then pointed out that the food was not up to your standards and, as such, not worth the prices charged in your opinion.



> I've walked out of many movies. I have no problem with violence etc. Boredom is my only criteria for leaving a movie. I've never asked for a refund. I'll always give a move 30 minutes or so to be fair to it. After that I don't think I have any right to ask for a refund anyway.


Fair enough. If I was dissatisfied with a movie (e.g. if I had problems with the content, projection, sound, other cinema goers etc.) then I would certainly make a complaint if I felt that it was justified and look for a refund. I've seen other people doing it successfully.



> The original point remains valid. It is not possible to know from the price whether you are going to get service worthy of the price.


Yes - but if the service is not up to expectations then you don't just pay up for a quiet life only to moan about it later. You stand your ground and make your objections known. What good is paying up and then handing over some silly _"rip off Ireland" _complaint card?



> And for some people a confrontation with Management over perceived poor service isn't something they relish. It can be made harder if they are entertaining guests.


Hardly justification for putting up with inadequate food, service etc. If people do this then they are effectively paying for the convenience of living in their comfort zone so they can't really make an issue of it.



> A discrete way of complaining is required. Some restaurants have Customer Service cards, but it seems to olny be the cheap and cheerful types.


As I said - making a complaint doesn't necessarily need to involve making a scene. If the recipient of the criticism reacts badly then that's hardly the customer's fault or problem.



> Whether it's pre-printed cards, or a notebook in your pocket, the "Note To Management" style of complaining is perfectly acceptable. If someone can make some money from people who'd rather carry a pack of cards than a notebook and pen then good for them. They're just reacting to a demand in the market.


I already complimented _allee _on the business venture and wished that s/he makes a packet off it. It doesn't make the idea any sillier in my view thought. Lots of people make money off silly stuff because others are willing to part with their money for them. As I said - fools and their money...

Good to see that you relented on your earlier promise not to engage in "rip-off Ireland" threads. I was missing the opportunity to set the world to rights on this issue.


----------



## extopia (2 Nov 2005)

Uh oh, he's at it again... 

Re Value Ireland site, never heard of it before but followed link above and on to the forums and it seems to have run out of steam. Pity.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2005)

extopia said:
			
		

> Uh oh, he's at it again...


Yeah - but it's great to see him back discussing "rip-off Ireland" all the same don't you think? 



> Re Value Ireland site, never heard of it before but followed link above and on to the forums and it seems to have run out of steam. Pity.


I think it's been dead a while now. Didn't the bloke who ran it can it to concentrate on some other project(s)?


----------



## stuart (2 Nov 2005)

Clubman,

Have you ever paid for something and felt ripped off, even just once and not complained at the time?

If so by your logic you are a fool

And before this post is edited for name calling, it is a legitimate question considering you stated



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> whereas I believe that only a fool would pay the allegedly rip-off prices and only complain after the fact.


 
I personally would more favour the old (probably misquoted here) phrase

Trick me once shame on you, trick me twice shame on me

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2005)

stuart said:
			
		

> Have you ever paid for something and felt ripped off, even just once and not complained at the time?


This might be a pertinent case in point - obviously it was impossible to know in advance that these problems would arise. I certainly felt ripped off in this case but did as much as I could to obtain some redress. However I would not see the point in buying a "rip off" card and sending it to them when I can put my complaints in writing to them directly as well as to other relevant statutory and industry bodies.



> If so by your logic you are a fool


I am not immune from foolish behaviour. No problem admitting that.



> And before this post is edited for name calling, it is a legitimate question considering you stated


I haven't edited it.



> I personally would more favour the old (probably misquoted here) phrase
> 
> Trick me once shame on you, trick me twice shame on me


Isn't it actually "fool me once etc...."?


----------



## car (2 Nov 2005)

A fool cant get me [broken link removed] again is what youre looking for.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2005)

Yeah - saw _Farenheit 9/11 _the other night on _TV _and it ended with that classic gaffe.


----------



## daltonr (2 Nov 2005)

> Yeah - but it's great to see him back discussing "rip-off Ireland" all the same don't you think?



Ah now come on. Please don't deflect comments about you onto me. As bad as I am even I don't deserve Clubman's hand me down criticism.




> So you paid the price (in monetary terms by what you paid over and in emotional terms by suffering through a poor meal) for the sake of convenience. No rip-off there as far as I can see.



Don't get your hopes up on setting the world to rights. I'm not discussing Rip-Off Ireland, nor have I once claimed that the meal in Khan's was a Rip-Off. We're talking here about how and when it's appropriate to complain. Nothing to do with Rip-Off Ireland.

I think we're all agreed these specific cards are probably a waste of time.
A short Note for the attention of the manager would seem to be a much better option.

It's a fact of life that there will be times when you'll be dissapointed with a meal, or a movie, or the work of a Painter or Mechanic. 

Not all of those are cases that demand a complaint. E.g. It's not the cinema's fault you didn't like the Movie, and it's not fair to ask for a refund particularly for a sold out film since they can't exactly sell your seat to someone else.

Similarly I don't think it's necessarily Khan's fault that I didn't like their meal. They have a recipe, I don't like it. If enough people disliked their food Khan's would change it because people would stop eating there. I for example have no interest in eating there because I can get better food cheaper elsewhere.

The restaurant was pretty empty as many Restaurants seem to be nowadays compared to 3 or 4 years ago.

On the Other hand when I got a starter in Lemongrass that was ice cold in the middle (Pre-Cooked Ribs from fridge not microwaved properly I suspect) then I do think I had grounds for a complaint, and they were very good and very apologetic in fixing the problem.

 -Rd


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2005)

daltonr said:
			
		

> Nothing to do with Rip-Off Ireland.


Have you noticed the title of this thread?



> I think we're all agreed these specific cards are probably a waste of time. A short Note for the attention of the manager would seem to be a much better option.


But an even better option would be to speak up.



> Not all of those are cases that demand a complaint. E.g. It's not the cinema's fault you didn't like the Movie, and it's not fair to ask for a refund particularly for a sold out film since they can't exactly sell your seat to someone else.


I never said that they were all cases that "demanded" a complaint. If I felt that I had reasonable grounds for complaint in a particular situation then I would do so. I certainly wouldn't do nothing other than moan about it after the fact. However, as discussions such as this show, your definition of "reasonable" may not be the same as mine. Vive la difference.



> Similarly I don't think it's necessarily Khan's fault that I didn't like their meal. They have a recipe, I don't like it. If enough people disliked their food Khan's would change it because people would stop eating there. I for example have no interest in eating there because I can get better food cheaper elsewhere.


You claimed that the food "wasn't good", was the "most bland" (sorry - "most BLAND") and "worst" version of the dish that you had ever tasted, the price was "astronomical", and "I should have had one of the best meals I've ever had. Instead I had the worst.". If these are not sufficient grounds for you to make a complaint then I don't know what would be...


> On the Other hand when I got a starter in Lemongrass that was ice cold in the middle (Pre-Cooked Ribs from fridge not microwaved properly I suspect) then I do think I had grounds for a complaint, and they were very good and very apologetic in fixing the problem.


... oh - I see. Being put in danger of food poisoning would be sufficient grounds. At least _Khans _didn't, as far as I can see from what you've posted, put your health in danger.


----------



## daltonr (2 Nov 2005)

OK as we've again decended into meaningless ping pong I'll leave you alone.  I'm really in no mood to spend a week arguing about whether my way of dealing with the world lives up to Clubman's idea of acceptable behaviour.

Whether it's my decision on when and when not to complain, or my decision on how to vote, or my choice on which dictionary to read, I'll make my own choices and live with them.

If you feel your way of dealing with the world is better then fine.   I disagree, I personally wouldn't buy a package holiday,  and I wouldn't waste my holiday writing emails and making telephone calls about a sub standard hotel.   I'd handle situations like that differently to you.

To each their own.

-Rd


----------



## extopia (2 Nov 2005)

Jayme mac. Somebody lock this thread, please!


----------



## brodiebabe (2 Nov 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> But an even better option would be to speak up.


 
In your opinion! In my opinion I think a note for the manager is a better option. At least there is something on written record.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2005)

daltonr said:
			
		

> OK as we've again decended into meaningless ping pong I'll leave you alone.


One person's meaningless ping pong is another person's reasonable discussion.



> I'm really in no mood to spend a week arguing about whether my way of dealing with the world lives up to Clubman's idea of acceptable behaviour.


I never mentioned "acceptable behaviour".



> Whether it's my decision on when and when not to complain, or my decision on how to vote, or my choice on which dictionary to read, I'll make my own choices and live with them.


Of course. But if you post here about these decisions and choices and somebody has a contrary opinion then they are perfectly free to voice it.



> If you feel your way of dealing with the world is better then fine. I disagree, I personally wouldn't buy a package holiday, and I wouldn't waste my holiday writing emails and making telephone calls about a sub standard hotel. I'd handle situations like that differently to you.


How would you have handled that specific situation yourself out of interest? 



> To each their own.


As I said too.


----------



## podgerodge (3 Nov 2005)

extopia said:
			
		

> Jayme mac. Somebody lock this thread, please!



Why? It's brightened up my morning!  Isin't it "Janey Mac" by the way?!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Nov 2005)

brodiebabe said:
			
		

> In your opinion! In my opinion I think a note for the manager is a better option. At least there is something on written record.


Yes - I should have made it clear that I was posting my own opinion and not somebody else's. Apologies for any confusion that might have caused you.


----------



## quarterfloun (7 Nov 2005)

How about [size=-1]The Cook,the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover That should cover all the points here.
Boring film it aint, classy restaurant it is, and complainers......well you could always end up on the menu!
[/size]


----------



## macshaned (7 Nov 2005)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Why pay someone for this? Something similar is available here for free (well you pay for the paper and ink..........)


 
The Value Ireland Card has been available for free download since September 2004. It provides in a simple single card the ability to either compliment or criticise a business based on value, quality and service. To date, we've had over 25000 Value Ireland Cards downloaded.

However, as we say on our Value Ireland Card page, we believe that the Value Ireland Card should only be used as a last resort to actually complaining or commenting in person.

To this end, we present Tips On How To Complain where we believe all consumers will find ways to help them get their point across to Irish businesses.

Our attention was drawn to this thread, and others, regarding the Ripoff Card. 
While we welcome anything that helps out the Irish consumer, we are wary of such an attempt to, we believe, further rip off Irish consumers. 

Regards,
Diarmuid
Value Ireland



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> I think it's been dead a while now. Didn't the bloke who ran it can it to concentrate on some other project(s)?


 
We haven't gone away you know, ClubMan.   The site isn't dead - it's getting as many hits these days as it has been at it's height. However, the updates are less frequent because, as you say, I've gone on to other things. Have to earn a real living. 

Unfortunately, as our friend with the Ripoff Card will find out, there's no living to be made off "RipOff Ireland" (unless you're Eddie Hobbs maybe  ).

I do try to create new articles at least once a month to keep up interest and maintain a fresh "News" section. The tips and advice on the site are always going to be of use to visitors, and they're updated as and when necessary.




			
				extopia said:
			
		

> Re Value Ireland site, never heard of it before but followed link above and on to the forums and it seems to have run out of steam. Pity.


 
Firstly, it didn't help that over half our posts were wiped out when EZBoard was hit by the attack earlier this year. Absolutely none of the lost posts were recovered unfortunately.

We in Value Ireland have done everything possible to encourage posts on the Value Ireland Forum. We do not encourage the kinds of posts such as on AskAboutMoney (more discussion/banter/comment focused). Rather, we are looking for specific feedback on where visitors have received what they percieve to be good or bad value.

Why people don't post such comments is probably another topic for discussion in itself, since there are many many readers of the comments that are there already.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Nov 2005)

macshaned said:
			
		

> We haven't gone away you know, ClubMan.  The site isn't dead - it's getting as many hits these days as it has been at it's height. However, the updates are less frequent because, as you say, I've gone on to other things. Have to earn a real living.


Sorry - my mistake. Perhaps I was thinking of _BestValueIreland.com _(no relation to _ValueIreland.com _I presume?) or something like that?

Update: I see _Eddie Lennon's BVI _site is mentioned in this article on your website so take that as further evidence that the two sutes are not related?


----------



## macshaned (7 Nov 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Sorry - my mistake. Perhaps I was thinking of _BestValueIreland.com _(no relation to _ValueIreland.com _I presume?) or something like that?
> 
> Update: I see _Eddie Lennon's BVI _site is mentioned in this article on your website so take that as further evidence that the two sutes are not related?


 
No worries ClubMan. No connection betweent the two sites.

BestValueIreland.com was a previous venture of Eddie Lennons from about 2-3 years ago. The site is no longer up and running.

BestValueConsulting is Eddies more recent venture, as discussed on that article you quote.


----------

